# Welcome to At the Movies



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh the movies, we all love them, we all have one move that is our favorite. Some us us enjoy going the the theater, while others of us like to avoid the sticky floors and crowds and enjoy the movies in our own Home Theaters.

DBStalk.COM is proud to introduce the AT THE MOVIE forum area.

Here you can talk about your favorite movies, movies coming soon, new movies and movies available on home video! If it's about movies you can post it here.

For those members who wish to talk about New and Upcoming movies we have added a special feature here to DBStalk.COM, "The Spoiler Tag", which will allow you to discuss movies without giving the plots or endings away to those who do not wish to know them!

This is a spoiler tag -->


Spoiler



Now you can talk about the plot of a movie and no one can see it except for those who wish to view it! No more fears about giving away the end of a movie!



To use spoiler tags type [ spoiler ] (without the spaces between the [ ]'s) and close it of with [ /spoiler ] (again without the [ ]'s)

To view the spoilers just highlight the black box in which the spoiler is contained, the text will be revealed to you.

We hope you enjoy this new feature and new forum!

Remember this is your forum so use your imagination! Have fun!


----------

